# Viewsonic VX2260WM



## mist4cash (Sep 22, 2009)

I just bought this new LCD monitor and I was wondering if anyone else is having a problem getting it to save the display mode settings.

Each time I switch the input to hdmi it automatically changes the display mode to "PC". I have to manually change the display mode back to "HD" each time. Is this monitor just not capable of this?

Any answers will be appreciated, thanks.


----------

